# How to declined a signed job offer letter and is it Tokyo better for work compare to Singapore?



## bojan (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi. I got job offer from Tokyo, Japan ,and signed the offer letter. The salary is 9.5 Millions Yen per year. The company is a Japanese local start up. They were very honest and said that the current findings are secured for 3 years. The company already applied for the CoE and Visa, now now Im waiting for the Visa to be issued. But in meanwhile I got another offer from other a MNC German Company in Singapore. The offer is 9K Singapore Dollars per month plus 2 months performance bonus and 1 month extra AWS. I lived in Singapore for 5 years and really like it. But never been to Tokyo. So I dont know what to do and how to declined the signed offer Letter if I accept the Singapore offer? Any advice and help hot to make the decision ?


----------

